
Germany Says Taking Photos of Food Infringes the Chef's Copyright - ghosh
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150816/01043931970/germany-says-taking-photos-food-infringes-chefs-copyright.shtml
======
JoeAltmaier
Hm. Museums can restrict cameras. Public buildings in many cities forbid
professional photography. I can see it - food has many aspects, including the
artistic. Its ephemeral (you eat it) but so is any performance art. I don't
see any logical inconsistency with chefs protecting their work.

------
hussong
I'd like to mention that the headline is a bit misleading. It's not about
taking pictures of works (or people, for that matter), it's about _publishing_
these pictures without consent of the creators of those works (or the
individuals pictured in the photograph).

------
tired_man
If they object to a photo, I imagine they would be apoplectic if someone
analyzed the contents of their doggy bag and reverse engineered the
ingredients.

